# Wolf disaster in Idaho



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wolf-disaster- ... d=13342429


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting. This is going to be worth watching.

The other one worth watching is the law suit from the energy companies and the State of Alaska who are suing the US Fish & Wildlife Service over the polar bear critical habitat designation in Alaska. USFWS designated an area larger than the state of California, as critical habitat for Polar Bears, which really puts a major road block in any kind of energy development at all. It is a VERY big deal. 

What I'm seeing is a trend here, where USFWS has defined critical habitats much larger than needed and has pushed people, agencies, and states way past the line of reasonableness. They have thrown the crab into a pot of boiling water instead of the approach of heating it up slowly like they used to do. Now it is biting them big time. I had to laugh at how much the pro-wolf groups didn't want to compromise at all, until Congress decided they'd just re-write the ESA when it came to wolves. Then they put together a "settlement" in a week. Too bad their own law suit prevented the settlement from happening. If Congress takes a bite out of the ESA, the environmental groups lose their most powerful tool in blocking things they don't like. 

This is going to be VERY interesting to see how these two situations "progress".


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love the BS that these knuckleheads spew! She is worried about inbreeding if too many are killed...so, on that same thought she should have opposed the very introduction of wolves since only like 5 were introduced to do some major inbreeding. Dang, if we just would have known that upfront we could have avoided this whole joke!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

awesome... the enviros are still spouting the nonsense of 'no attacks on humans by a healthy wolf' crap. keep the momentum, drive hard. this is now a political arena not some group of eggheads conducting an experiment.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

SSS!!!!! shoot, shovel and shut up!!! I'm almost to the point where I wouldn't even bother with the shovel part. hope these wolves don't gain a heavy foothold here in utah.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

They're already here... I've taken pics of them in the N. Slope of the Uintahs and on the Cache... they killed one in Malad this spring that'd killed at least 3 bucks on the border, again with pics... they're here.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I read a local article this morning and the Governor doesn't need to sign the wolf disaster bill now because the budget bill with the wolf rider passed the house and senate and is on Obama's desk for his signature. Once he signs then wolves will be back into the states control...except for Wyo...and we'll be able to hunt them again this fall!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Topofutah, 
I don't believe you have pictures. You'll have to prove it!


----------

